# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Umbau Specialized Enduro Elite Brain

## freerider_ibk

hey leute!

bin stolzer besitzer eines specialized enduro elite brain '05 (www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkM...005&spid=21339) und bin dabei das ding ein bisschen zu modifizieren. viele werden sich jetzt fragen "das ding ist doch 'schon' 4 jahre alt, warum kauft der sich nicht ein neues?" ganz einfach, hab mich voll in das bike verliebt und könnt es einfach nicht ersetzen.

also, bin mit dem teil eigentlich "nur" freeride gefahren. hab bereits die bremsen hinten und vorn auf 203 mm gepimpt und auch die truvativ shift guide kettenführung aufgezogen. jetzt hab ich mir überlegt es bzgl federweg ein bisschen aufzurüsten. dazu hätt ich ne frage.

also vorne würd ich die gabel tauschen auf ne manitou travis single intrinsic mit 180 mm und hinten würd ich gern einen stahlfederdämpfer einbauen. die gabel ist nicht so das problem aber ich würd gern wissen ob ich beim dämpfer was beachten muss. mir wär da auch son manitou teil ins auge gesprungen und zwar der swinger coil 4-way spv mit ner einbaulänge von 200 mm. zur zeit isn fox float r luftfederdämpfer montiert und der is ja im durchmesser etwas schmaler als der stahlfederdämpfer.
besteht da das risiko, dass das ding nach dem austausch irgendwo anschlägt, hab nämlich im internetz noch keine maßskizze gefunden.

wäre voll cool wenn mir da jemand helfen könnt!

danke im voraus und greeetz aus innsbruck

- ride on, bro -

----------


## stinky5

Das Aufrüsten eines besseren Marathonfullies mit einer 180mm Gabel ist...[    ] ...eine gute Idee.[X] ...eine schlechte Idee.

----------


## gamml

> Das Aufrüsten eines besseren Marathonfullies mit einer 180mm Gabel ist...
> 
> [ ] ...eine gute Idee.
> [X] ...eine schlechte Idee.



Ein Specialized Enduro als Marathonfully zu bezeichnen, ist.....
[ ]....Richtig
[X]...kompletter Blödsinn 


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Aber sonst stimmts schon, hab selber des Enduro ghabt, halts für koa gute Idee da "herumzupfuschen" um mehr Federweg herausholen zu wollen.
Es bleibt halt ("leider") was es is, a Enduro, dafür hats mir aber sehr gut gefallen. 
Würds nit riskiern, die feine Geometrie wegen a bissl mehr Federweg aufs spiel zu setzen.
Aber wennst umbedint willst, i glaub da Batman, hat in sei Enduro an anderen Dämpfer eingebaut, obs a längerer oder mit mehr Hub war, k.A., auf alle fälle a Stahlfederdämpfer. Der Wird sich aber sicher no melden, sonst schreib ihm halt a PM?!

Einziges Manko, war/is mMn dass ma die Sattelstütze so wenig weit verstellen kann und (wenn ma mal kompakte Hardtails zum Trailfetzen gewohnt is) dass es a bissl an "hohen" Rahmen hat 

lg kle

lg kle

----------


## stinky5

> Ein Specialized Enduro als Marathonfully zu bezeichnen, ist.....
> [ ]....Richtig
> [X]...kompletter Blödsinn


Sportsfreund, dir ist klar, dass wir vom einem ganz alten Enduro reden: www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkM...005&spid=21339. 69,5 bzw 70,5 Grad Lenkwinkel? 355er Tretlagerhöhe bei so wenig Federweg?

----------


## joseppe

wie kann was unter 160mm fw noch als enduro durchgehen????
sauerei!  :Wink: 

es bringt übrigends nichts, wenn hier immer alle die startseite von speci verlinken. sucht euch lieber über google ein bild.
so .z.b
www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...3&postcount=15

----------


## klamsi

> es bringt übrigends nichts, wenn hier immer alle die startseite von speci verlinken. sucht euch lieber über google ein bild.
> so .z.b


Ich komm ja da dann immer auf den eigentlich gemeinten Link sobald ich mein Heimatland auf der Startseite ausgewählt habe  :Smile:

----------


## stinky5

> es bringt übrigends nichts, wenn hier immer alle die startseite von speci verlinken. sucht euch lieber über google ein bild.
> so .z.b
> www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...3&postcount=15


Du wirst nur zur Startseite weitergeleitet, wenn Du keine Ortsinformation ausgewählt hast. Sobald Du auch noch "Remember my Region" anwählst, kommst Du mit oben geposteten Links direkt hin.

----------


## muzzLe

bike-kategorie hin oder her ... egal obs nun enduro oder marathon is ... (ich sag all-mountain XD)

es is einfach nicht für 180mm zugelassen^^ ... speci hat die ganzen enduros meines wissens "nur" bis 160mm zugelassen.

lg, stefan

----------


## joseppe

interessant. ich sehe anschließend 2 rennräder.
allerdings sieht das bei meinem browser (firefox) so aus, als würde ich 1-2mal umgeleitet werden.

----------


## freerider_ibk

hey leute,
danke erst mal für die antworten! muss dazu sagen, dass ich beim umbau von bikes noch nicht so richtig der spezialist bin, geschweige denn worauf ich achten muss (geometrie, ...).

hab aber jetzt was rausgefunden. die manitou travis single mit 180 mm wäre sowieso nicht gegangen, da der gabelschaft 1,5" hat und meine max. steuersatzgröße auf 1 1/8" beschränkt ist. 

das mit den 160 mm hab ich gerade in nem anderen threat gelesen und deshalb würde mir die rock shox domain 318 is u-turn von 2009 mit 115-160 mm gefallen, da sie auch absenkbar ist.

bzgl dämpfer hab ich mir den manitou swinger coil 4-way spv mal maßstabsgetreu ausgedruckt - da war einfach keine maßskizze im internetz zu finden, nur die einbaugröße von 200 mm x 2,25". der würde schon in den hinterbau reinpassen. aber muss ich da noch was anderes beachten, weil immerhin ist zur zeit ja n luftdämpfer montiert? spielt da noch was anderes ne rolle oder kann ich, wenn die einbaulänge passt, den dämpfer einfach wechseln. austauschen werd ich ihn sowieso müssen, da der eine schön langsam das handtuch wirft.

wäre ne coole sache, wenn ihr mir da weiter helfen könnt

greetz

----------


## Tyrolens

Vorne eine Pike rein, Luftdämpfer lassen und dafür haltbare Laufräder mit griffigen Reifen verbauen.
Das Teil dann so lange fahren, bis du wirklich einen Freerider brauchst.

----------


## gamml

> Sportsfreund, dir ist klar, dass wir vom einem ganz alten Enduro reden: www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkM...005&spid=21339. 69,5 bzw 70,5 Grad Lenkwinkel? 355er Tretlagerhöhe bei so wenig Federweg?






> Aber sonst stimmts schon, hab selber *des* Enduro ghabt,...


ähm meinst vll so a Enduro, Sportsfreund?: Klick*räusper*  :Wink:  :Mr. Blue: 

Naja was von 05 als "ganz alt" zu bezeichen, halt i für a bissl überzogen 

Nur weil jeder meint jedes bis jedes zweite jahr a neues Rad habn zu müssn, und alles was neu is als DIE Offenbahrung zu bezeichnen, heißt des no lang nit dass alles was älter als 3-4 jahr alt is unfahrbar wird. Weil no hab i auf koam Radl a Ablaufdatum entdeckt  :Wink: , Also bitte!?


lg kle

----------


## stinky5

> Naja was von 05 als "ganz alt" zu bezeichen, halt i für a bissl überzogen





> wäre ne coole sache, wenn ihr mir da weiter helfen könnt
> 
> greetz


Also, dein Radl wird (sehr wahrscheinlich) für keine Gabel, die länger als die Standardgabel eingebaut ist freigegeben sein. Also 130 mm (Hier Verweis an muzzLe, dass wir vom Enduro Elite _Brain_ reden). Auch wäre ich sehr vorsichtig mit der 203er Scheibe hinten. Ich würde da die Sitzstrebe bremsenseitig regelmässig auf Risse untersuchen.

Dein Rahmen wurde 2005 das letzte Mal aufgelegt, den gibt es aber seit mindestens 2002 (Hier der Verweis an gamml, der net kapieren will, dass sich das Alter net nach Kaufdatum richtet, sondern seit wann ein Rahmen produziert wird. Weil sich Geometrien eben ändern). Gerade in den letzten Jahren hat sich geometriemässig doch einiges getan, prinzipiell sind die Winkel flacher und das Tretlager tiefer geworden. Einfach die Enduros seit 2005 (Die ohne Brain) vergleichen. Und dann ab 2007 halt statt dem "Enduro SL" das SX Trail. Beispiel für Tretlagerhöhe: 2007er SX Trail, hinten mit 170mm, vorne 160mm Federweg. In der tiefen Einstellung: 356mm. Also 1mm mehr als deine Kiste jetzt. Lenkwinkel 66.5 Grad. Wenn Du Dein Rad jetzt vorne und hinten mit mehr (der Einfachheit halber sagen um den gleichen Weg) Federweg ausstattest, bleiben dir die steilen Winkel und ein hohes Tretlager. Schaut dann so aus: www.btt.com.ar/nota/34/34053.shtml

Also, mein Vorschlag:

Das Rad lassen für längere Touren und ein 2009er BigHit II holen. Das hat den Federweg, den Du willst verpackt in einer Geometrie, in der der Federweg Sinn macht und einem Rahmen, der dafür ausgelegt ist. Und der Preis ist OK. Notfalls kannst Du sogar einen Umwerfer (DMD) montieren.

----------


## BATMAN

Durch den längeren Dämpfer hast zwar bissl mehr Federweg, aber eine versaute Geometrie. Radl wird nervös und kippelig. 
Also schlechter bei schneller Fahrt, schlechter in Kurven und schlechter in engen verwinkelten Trails.
Ingesamt also deutlich schlechter.

Bau, wie schon erwähnt, vorne eine Pike ein und Du hast eine 1a Singletrail Rakete.

----------


## freerider_ibk

@ Batman

danke für den hinweis, werd mal schaun wies funktioniert. hab mir jetzt schon die teile bestellt.

jedoch hab ich mich bei der gabel für ne domain 318 is u-turn 115-160 mm entschieden - is in so manchen foren sehr gut bewertet worden und zu nem super preis zu haben gewesen. 
dämpfer hab ich mir auch schon angeschafft - manitou swinger 4 way mit 200 mm einbaulänge - dürfte meines erachtens kein problem sein, weil der jetztige die gleiche einbaulänge hat.

werd mal jetzt abwarten bis die teile hier sind, die einbaun und dann maln foto machen - kanns ja dann mal online stellen.

aber trotzdem danke,
greeetz aus innsbruck

----------


## klana_radikala

fotos währn intressant

aber ich hätt mir nicht gedacht dass da ein 200mm luftdämpfer drinnen ist, wie hast du den dämpfer den abgemessen? oder sind das werksangaben?

ich währ da beim umbau vorsichtig, ned das da dein supa radl verhunzt
pike währ e ein guter vorschlag gwesen, ansonsten hätt ich dir ne lyrik empfohlen, is out of the box derzeit mMn eine der besten gabel, fährt sich wie eine getunte

----------


## BATMAN

Meines Wissens ist da ein 193er oder 195er drinnen.
Glaub es waren 193,5 mm und etwa 50 mm Hub.
Irgend so ein seltsames Maß.
Bei einem 200er Dämpfer mit 58 mm Hub mußt Du auch beachten, ob der Hinterbau überhaupt so weit einfedern kann.
Gewinn an Federweg liegt bei 1-1,5 cm 

Du kannst übrigens die Wippe drehen um den Lenkwinkel bissl flacher zu machen. 

Halten tu ich von solchen Aktionen nichts. Federweg ist nicht alles. Eine anständige Geometrie ist viel wichtiger und die geht bei solchen Umbaumaßnahmen flöten.

----------


## Pyroman

ich hatte auch mal ein solches enduro (meines war Mod.2003). Bei diesen rahmen waren max 125mm Gabel zugelassen... Ich halte dieses Umbauvorhaben für sehr fragwürdig. Erstens versaut eine Gabel mit grösserer Einbauhöhe und ein längerer Dämpfer die Geometrie des Bikes komplett, zweitens wird der Rahmen wenn du die 160mm wirklich ausnutzt niemals halten!

aber da du ja schon bestellt hast, kannst du ja mal bilder posten, wenns aufgebaut ist  :Wink: 

gruss pyro

----------


## TrailMaster2000

hey leute,

sry für die wartezeit - warn biz verhindert - kreuzband-innen/aussenmeniskus-operation! naja, jetzt hatt ich zeit das ding gemütlich aufzubaun! ah ja, falls sich jemand fragt, freerider_ibk war mein alter username - @ noox, wenn du das liest, den kannst löschen, braucht kein schwein mehr!

so, aus meinem anfangs kleinen vorhaben is nun fast n custom aufbau geworden! aber was tut man denn sonst wenn man zeit hat!

Gabel: RockShox Domain 318 U-Turn 115-160 mm
Nabe v: DMR Revolver black 20 mm Maxle Steckachse
Vorbau: FunWorks Spitrider 50 x 31,8 mm black
Lenker: FunWorks Fat Maddam 680 x 31,8 mm red
Pedale: FunWorks Chain Smoker red
Kettenführung: Truvativ ShiftGuide
Rockguard: Shaman Racing
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger 4-way 200 x 57 mm
Bremse h: Avid Juicy 5 203 mm
Reifen h/v: Schwalbe Muddy Mary 26 x 2,35 Triple Compound

schaut jetzt aus als obs teuer gewesen wär, naja war nicht billig aber wenn man die kontakte hat...

geometrie: hab mal versucht den aktuellen lenkwinkel auszumessen - 67°

konnte zwar verletzungsbedingt erst so 5 mal fahren, aber der eindruck hat spuren hinterlassen. das ding fährt sich echt genial - bergaufeigenschaften haben sich natürlich deutlich eingeschränkt aber abwärts hatts sich meiner meinung nach sehr verbessert - werd natürlich jetzt nach jedem mal fahren den rahmen untersuchen aber bis jetzt fühlt sich meine henrietta wohl!

also dann, schauts euch mal die fotos an und meine SIGNATUR!

greeetz

PS: @gamml - ja kle, das is dein altes enduro!

----------


## gamml

Autsch, das mit der Operation klingt nit so fein, Gute Besserung weiterhin!
Hoff du hast deinen Spaß mit dem Bike, is ja sehr fein geworden  :Smile: 





> PS: @gamml - ja kle, das is dein altes enduro!


Hab's mir grad gedacht, wo ich den Paranoia Sticker gesehen hab  :Wink: 
Wie gesagt, weiterhi viel Spaß mit dem Teil und eine hoffentlich verletzungsfreie restliche Saison, vll sieht man sich ja mal auf den Trails  :Smile: 

lg kle

----------

